# Topics > Agriculture >  Vinerobot European Project

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user26223614

Robot Wall-Ye

----------


## Airicist

Vinerobot European Project
March 24, 2014




> The objective of VineRobot is the design, development, and deployment of a novel use-case agricultural robot as an unmanned ground vehicle, equipped with several non-invasive sensing technologies, to monitor vineyard parameters: grape yield, vegetative growth, water stress and grape composition.
> VineRobot will integrate 4 basic sensing technologies: chlorophyll-based fluorescence, RGB machine vision, IR thermography and WiFi & GPS; and it will be used to optimize the vineyard management and improve grape composition and wine quality.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 15, 2015

"Wine Production - Now With More Robots!"

January 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

EU Project - FP7 VINEROBOT - controlled by a PC/104-based system from Sundance
February 1, 2016




> VINEROBOT is an unmanned robot that helps manage vineyards through non-invasive advanced sensors and artificial intelligence systems, based on a PC104 system from Sundance Multiprocessor Technology Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

VineRobot promotional video
November 23, 2016




> The video shows the capacity of the robots developed in VineRobot project.

----------

